# ANY CLOMID BFPs FOR ENDO?



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi there,

Tried searching for the answer to this question, but couldn't find anything. Has anyone got a BFP after taking Clomid for endo??

Lots of lovely, encouraging stories on the BFP/BUBS/ANGELS thread, but no one seems to have had Clomid for endo.

Thanks
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Clomid isn't used for endo....clomid is used to trigger ovulation for those who don't naturally...and is also sometimes given to boost (ie produce more follies/release more eggs) in those that ovulate naturally.

I took clomid to boost for 6mths last year...and I have endo too.

Do you mean has anyone with endo had a BFP from using clomid as well 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi

If you mean did anyone with Endo get a BFP, YES I did.  After having four laps with lasers in a very short space of time I was told if it grew back which was inevitable then I would have to go down the hysterectomy route, we decided to try for babies straight away and tried for 18 months before being prescribed Clomid.  Clomid worked first time for me.

Feel free to PM me if you would like to know anything else.

Kind regards
Bev


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Yeah, if you mean as Bev says, has anyone with endo got a BFP then yes, I've conceived 3 times although sadly not sustained a pregnancy - 1 termination 16yrs ago & 2 early miscarriages last year (before taking clomid to boost)...I've got other problems though that have caused these...if you have a look on the endo board you'll find BFPs...


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Yes, thanks, that's exactly what I mean. I think I'm getting a bit paranoid   about being on Clomid because I've just developed a polyp and am worrying that Clomid isn't a good thing for endo.

Think I'm just a bit confused  .

Pain seems to be much worse after having had Lupron and Clomid but I know that's one of the sideeffects...am going to try the endo diet you posted a link to on the edo thread and try to stop worrying.
Thanks


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I had polyps removed at my last hysteroscopy (my 4th)...this was before I started clomid...I don't think clomid can cause polyps.

Clomid can sometimes aggravate endo & may cause it to flare up but I never had this problem...I had my last (also my 4th) lap/dye in May 2004 and I've not had any problems since...a first since diagnosed at first lap with severe/stage 4 endo 18yrs ago...I was also concerned that all the ivf drugs may irritate it but again, I've been fine.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya, i'm a fellow endo sufferer too and so far no BFP on clomid.  I have had an ovarian cyst discovered but not sure if its related to the clomid or not though.  [email protected]@dy endo eh  

Natasha, I've just caught up on your news after being on hols, I'm so sorry sweetie


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks hun  ...have up & down moments about it   but we're booked in to have FET in August so just have to keep positive and look towards that...and try again naturally in the meantime !!

Hope you had a fabulous holiday


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thats the spirit hun, August could be your lucky month xxxx


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Hope you storm up that WL, Flowerpot

Very best of luck for August Natasha.

xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

I have endo and i am on my 5th round of clomid 50mg. I have had 4 excision laps in the past 2 years and my endo is aggressive    My endo spec told me after my last lap in Nov that he cant keep operating and so i need to get pg ASAP - yeah right!   (no, he is great) otherwise a hyst is on the cards!!  
But, its not looking too great for me, although you never know. failing this he is recommending IVF next! I have had a cyst since Clomid and it can aggravate endo and make it grow faster as well as causing cysts (different types). IVF drugs can also do the same  

But, there are some BFP with endo, so hopefully we will get there eh?!  good luck      If you go onto the endo boards they are v helpful and friendly.  Jo x


----------

